# Sites en-route to Spain.



## sennen523 (May 6, 2006)

Hi Everyone and a Happy Christmas,
Does anyone know any "safe" stopovers or sites between the south of Zaragoza and Teruel. (Open in January) I hope to use the Pau, Huesca, Zaragoza, Valencia route.
Thanks,
Sennen523.


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

There is the fairly uninspiring site at Olite - south of Zaragoza. Overpriced and, when we called in last year, with depressingly grimy facilities. Only problem is that there are next to no other sites open in that part of Spain so they have a monopoly. There is always a collection of Brits overnighting there and, like us, moaning about it! We often discuss with friends the possibility of buying some land in central Spain and catering for the Brits migrating south for the winter. Only thing stopping us is the depressing lack of funds!

This year we aren't in a hurry so we'll be ambling down through France and turning right at Narbonne. Olite is usually our overnight Spanish stop on the way home.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*Spain -winter*

You might need snow chains for that route. if you dont want to use the burgos/madrid route . try the Toulouse *carcassonne narbonne down to cost brava . Almeria can then be done in about 10/12 hrs good driving. worried about stopping . just avoid autoroute services and if any clown asks you for directions get back in your van quick . unless he got in before you?
No its ok! just avoid areas like Alicante for stopping, and you dont get stopped in Spain by cops in civivys, Unless you big time crook? (french autoroutes are the worst*) enjoy your trip


----------

